# pH/CO2 levels for Amano shimp



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

I like to keep some Amano shrimp in my tanks as an algae crew. Usually I have good success until I run into CO2 issues. Eventually what always happens is I have a situation with low CO2 levels, I change to many things at once to try and fix the situation and suddenly I have high CO2 concentration in the water, a lower than normal pH (in my water and kH, pH 6.5 or lower) gasping fish and dead Amano shrimp. Nerite snails also succomb during this situation.

My question is, what is really doing in my Cardinia japonica and Nerite sp., the high Co2 or low pH. Recently I switched from an inline reactor to an in tank diffuser. I find I am able to get my pH lower(ie higher CO2) with no fish stress at all. The kH has remained the same. The plants are growing much better and my pH is down to 6.4 with no fish stress at all. I would like to get more Amano's to help with a small algae problem but I don't want to just kill them.

Thanks for reading


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I would think that it would because of the high C02 levels along with the sudden changes in both C02 & PH. I really don't think it is from the low PH alone. I keep Amano's in a stable PH of 6.5 (maybe a little lower at times) with no ill affects.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Thanks Trena for your advice. I would like to target pH 6.3 which is pretty acidic, maybe not to far from 6.5 but a far cry from the higher pH levels they should survive in in nature...


----------



## NE (Dec 10, 2004)

According to a Swedish breeder of Amanos they need at least pH 6.5, he actually says that they will die below 6.5.

I have killed some when i had them in my planted tank (pH about 6.2 at that time,i think), now i have them in a non co2 tank.


----------



## Aquaspot (Jan 19, 2006)

It's the sudden changes that did them in. Normally they are quite hardy if acustomed to your tank slowly. But they are very sensitive to sudden changes in the water parameters.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Well, interesting development today. It seems that you would be correct Aquaspot as while I was poking around in the tank to day I startled out 2 Amano shrimp, quite happy and healthy. I had not seen any in several weeks and just assumed they had succumed. Looks like I'll be picking up some more tomorrow

Thanks all!


----------



## alexperez (Oct 8, 2004)

I have a few Amanos that been living in a Ph of 5.8 and they have no problem. I did loose a few the first couple of days, But I really didn't try to get them acustomed to my tank. I just put them in there straight from the bag.


----------



## NE (Dec 10, 2004)

Hmm, thats interesting, maybe i should try again (pH 6.0-6.2).


----------

